# Would you consider dating an 18 year old?



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Or perhaps someone in college, if they shared your interests and maturity level? Or do you think it would be too weird?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm 29 I would go no lower than 25-26, I'm not trying to be someones father. 18 year old kid would be out of the question.


----------



## darkraincloud (Dec 11, 2012)

I think "creepy" is a better descriptor than "weird." Even if the same person were 25 and you were 40 or so, that's a little weird, but if the person is in their teens (or barely out) then you're in creep territory.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it's only weird if his/her age is one of the things that makes him/her attractive, to you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

darkraincloud said:


> I think "creepy" is a better descriptor than "weird." Even if the same person were 25 and you were 40 or so, that's a little weird, but if the person is in their teens (or barely out) then you're in creep territory.


What if you were 35 and the guy was 25?


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

Yah sure for a short-term thing. I dated a 20 year old a couple years back when I was 30.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't believe I could. I just wouldn't feel comfortable. If they really were mature and already knew exactly what they wanted out of life, then I suppose age wouldn't matter, but I don't think too many 18 year olds are too concerned about their long-term future plans at that point...at least as far as marriage and family goes...which is what I hope the people I date are seriously considering. Dating somebody 15 years younger than me just screams short-term. 

I also wouldn't want to have to be the old dude at the bars/college parties.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't understand the point of short-term relationships. Definitely not interested.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Like someone else said, it's only creepy when their young age is what's so attractive. I don't judge when someone older is in a relationship with an 18 year old when the cause is an actual connection, rather than some weird excitement from dating someone barely legal.

ETA: I seriously need to stop just skimming posts cause I totally missed the point of the thread.

No, I don't think I would date a 19 year old, I'm not generally attracted to people so close to my own age.

ETA: Missed the point even more now that I see this is in the 30+ section. I guess my first point is kinda relevant.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm 16, so yeah. lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Barette said:


> Like someone else said, it's only creepy when their young age is what's so attractive. I don't judge when someone older is in a relationship with an 18 year old when the cause is an actual connection, rather than some weird excitement from dating someone barely legal.


That is true. If I had a nice, mature, meaningful conversation and went out on a few dates with a girl who I thought was much older, but only later found out was 18, I suppose I wouldn't feel so bad about it. I dunno. I can't imagine how freaked she would be if I said I thought she was 25 (or older). Hahaha. *Slap*


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, yes I would. Would she consider dating me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Nah. For sex they have be at least 21 and for dating at least 25 or so. I did sleep with a couple 19 year olds when I was 32 though.


Why you cradle snatcher. :teeth


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just for fun but not for a serious relationship.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the OP should feel comfortable dating an 18 year old or someone in college. I however would not date someone who is old enough to be my daughter


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

No.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

No.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Uh no. That is way too young for me.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

sure, and who really cares... (i'd probably have a few nightmares about her family and friends banding together in an effort to murder me just for fun)


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

If they were interested, I don't see why it'd be a problem. Age doesn't seem like a reasonable exclusion factor. They probably have more relationship experience, anyhow. Life stage is probably the biggest factor.

Flip it around: Would you date someone 12+ years older than you?

At 18 I briefly dated a 32-year-old girl. When I learned her age it was a bit shocking because I thought she was 20-22 (I think she was also shocked I wasn't older). Religious differences and my dad being a jerk because she was a bit weird are the reasons it didn't continue. If it hadn't been for the religious difference, I would have ignored my dad because she was great. The funny thing is that she was technically in an earlier life stage than me, since she lived with her parents, was still in college, didn't have a license, etc.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not so much the age difference in itself that would make me hesitate as that so many people at that age are obnoxious.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it would depend on their maturity level. Some 18-19 year olds have a maturity level as those in their mid 20's and some 25-26 years olds act like they're 16. So it would depend on the person I suppose.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


> I don't understand the point of short-term relationships. Definitely not interested.


Me too but I have no relationship experience so I figure my first time isn't going to be some magical year long relationship.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

age is nothing but a number, unless it's illegal.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Once I'm 30+ I can't imagine I would. It'd be like having a son.. Fresh-faced and naive with lack of life experience. It would take an incredible exception.


----------



## darkraincloud (Dec 11, 2012)

little toaster said:


> What if you were 35 and the guy was 25?


25 is different from 18. And I don't think women dating younger men is a problem at all.

It would depend on the person. It might be a bit weird, but I wouldn't say "creepy" for a 10-year difference if the younger person is 25.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

CoastalSprite said:


> Once I'm 30+ I can't imagine I would. It'd be like having a son.. Fresh-faced and naive with lack of life experience. It would take an incredible exception.


I have been contemplating it, and I suspect it would be far harder if the woman was the older of the two. Between the "biological clock" and the fact women tend to mature faster, it'd be harder. Not to mention that most guys at 18 have the maturity of a girl at 13.


----------



## PaulBanks (Dec 23, 2012)

anxious dreamer said:


> Or perhaps someone in college, if they shared your interests and maturity level? Or do you think it would be too weird?


Hells no.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

ericj said:


> I have been contemplating it, and I suspect it would be far harder if the woman was the older of the two. Between the "biological clock" and the fact women tend to mature faster, it'd be harder. Not to mention that most guys at 18 have the maturity of a girl at 13.


Yeah I can see a 30yo man and an 18yo woman happening more easily than the other way around. My classmate who's 20 is going out with a 32yo.. Well she broke up with him, but they were going out.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ericj said:


> I have been contemplating it, and I suspect it would be far harder if the woman was the older of the two. Between the "biological clock" and the fact women tend to mature faster, it'd be harder. Not to mention that most guys at 18 have the maturity of a girl at 13.


For marriage it's better if the woman is older since women live longer than men. If a woman were to marry a guy 10 years her senior she could expect to be spending the last 15 years of her life alone. Most people only crap out 2 kids these days so as long as you get married by late 30s or so. Not to mention birth defects caused by old sperm. Old sperm apparently cause more birth defects than old eggs (mainly chromosomal anomalies) and they don't have as many tests for those defects. You can get amniocentesis to test for down's syndrome and other chromosomal anomalies.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ers-likelier-to-have-genetic-ailments-200397/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternal_age_effect



> And sure enough, the new paper shows that the rate of new mutations rises steadily in men's germ cells - doubling every 16 1/2 years. Men in their 20s harbor about 25 random mutations, while a 40-year-old man has 65 mutations on average.
> 
> Women have about 15 mutations on average whatever their age.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

All depends how we flow.


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've _considered_ dating a 20-year-old not too long ago, but bailed, so I can't say no. If I'd actually do it is another story. If I developed strong, romantical feelings for someone much younger than myself, I would probably keep it at a platonic level. My priority is usually to find strong bonds, wether they be platonic or intimate. I am not ruling anything out, though. I very rarely develop a strong interest and devotion for anyone, and I would hate to break a bond solely based upon principles I've set up for myself regarding age differences. There are obvious personality traits that could persuade me not to do it anyway(immaturety, lack of life experience etc). But if I would feel emotionally and intellectually stimulated by this person, and trust his intentions, I can't say that I wouldn't consider it. I wouldn't care whatsoever about what _others_ would think. I would only care about being honest with my intentions and making sure that I knew this person well enough to know that we were on the same page(initially at least).


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

girls mature much faster , and if you are on the same level why not .
i don't think a number will hold you back, we might say it now but if it actually happens i bet you won't make a fuss about it.

plus older girls get much faster older looking.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I would consider it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah their minds are more empty and less made up, but just as flexible and curious and sharp - even more so - so they will actually contemplate and possibly assimilate new ideas much more easily.

plus they are more beautiful

so of course.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

21 is the minimum.. lol..


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am 25 and the idea of me dating someone below the age of twenty one-twenty two seems wrong to me. I suppose if I really liked the person I would make an exception but I would have to really feel connected to them though. If that happened though they would have to be 19 or twenty. Otherwise I would feel wrong.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I'm 19 and I act about 7 lol


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I could, if the person was mentally mature. I mean I wouldn't hang out in a high school parking lot or anything, but if I met someone and we got along (that kinda get along where you both kinda get each other) then yes. I would be kind of wary of meeting there family because in American society it's looked down upon. Some people think you are just trying to find the youngest thing around that's legal.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

18 would be exactly half my age. That would be difficult for me to justify.

I don't want to say I'd never do it, because who knows what I'd do if I was in love. But I don't really date casually, and it's hard to see serious relationship prospects when there's that kind of age difference.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Xenos said:


> 18 would be exactly half my age. That would be difficult for me to justify.
> 
> I don't want to say I'd never do it, because who knows what I'd do if I was in love. But I don't really date casually, and it's hard to see serious relationship prospects when there's that kind of age difference.


I'd do it, but I'd feel much the same since I'm 34.

Family get-togethers...those might get a little weird :um.


----------



## LoveisSame333 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm 18 and I wouldn't date an 18 yr old. I would feel old next to them, even though I'm the same age. I don't really get along or have much in common with people my age.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't see how age bears any relevance, really. 

"Heeey, we seem to have a lot in common.. How old are you? What, 19?! Oh that's too bad! I only consider people in the age range of 23-26.."

The only thing I can imagine being a real issue for a lot of guys is that they are paranoid that perhaps the gal he is connecting with isn't genuinely of age, that aside, how old somebody is generally isn't an issue. Everything else comes down to preference.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mined dating the OP...just saying


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Since I am 35 years old, no I would not date with 18 years old, he have to be at least 25 years old, lol... It does not take that much to share my maturity level but I don't want to feel as old as his mother.. I don't wish anyone that young would love me romantically, he would ruin his life with older woman but if he would truly love me who I am to deny? lol...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

anxious dreamer said:


> Or perhaps someone in college, if they shared your interests and maturity level? Or do you think it would be too weird?


 Are you looking for a geezer bf?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I might. The problem is that when they're at that age, our wavelengths that we see things are so far apart that's hard to establish _any_ kind of social connection, usually. They would probably have to be fairly mature for their age (while not being too uptight, of course) for it to have much of a chance.

From what I've noticed, the ideal age for someone that winds up being interested in me (and vice versa in a good amount of cases, as well) is someone who's just a few years older than me. Then again, I've always connected better with people older than me anyway, so maybe that has at least something to do with it.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd consider it, I seem to have more attention from younger ones anyway and more in common, plus I'm inexperienced for my age. 
What I mean by attention is dating sites and sometimes in real life, I was too nervous to progress things anyway.

I could have met an 18 year-old for a date but made excuses and bailed, the age difference troubled me as well as feeling too anxious to meet up.
The women my age tend to ignore me and expect me to be more sorted in life [good career, own house ect].
Though really it all makes me feel like some cradle snatching pervert, I'd prefer someone mid 20s to mid 30s ideally in a relationship.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Fenren said:


> Though really it all makes me feel like some cradle snatching pervert,


 Dunno - but I think perverts have better orgasms. That's why they become perverts. I think.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive never had a gf in my life so why the **** not


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

anxious dreamer said:


> Or perhaps someone in college, if they shared your interests and maturity level? Or do you think it would be too weird?


I'm 36 so no. The youngest I'd date would be about 22 years old


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

36/2+7=25. You naughty man!


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

scarpia said:


> 36/2+7=25. You naughty man!


LOL yeah.

25 isn't young to me, probably the average age I'd look to date at my ripe old age of 36. Therefore 22 is a tad on the young side


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

If they keep wearing those damn yoga pants, how can you not?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you want an older man?

If I were 30 something I COULDN'T date a younger guy than me! I don't even like guys my own age or around it:/


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Do you want an older man?
> 
> If I were 30 something I COULDN'T date a younger guy than me! I don't even like guys my own age or around it:/


I like your avatar, I don't know why.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

No. Most girls that age are dumb and/or annoying and/or capricious. Except all the ones on here.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Fenren said:


> Though really it all makes me feel like some cradle snatching pervert, I'd prefer someone mid 20s to mid 30s ideally in a relationship.


^^I hate to think that I'd blow someone off simply because of her age, but it'd take a lot of effort to not feel like a total creep.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Uh no. That is way too young for me.


ur only 22......


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

that just means I don't have a chance since it's not acceptable to date a girl who is 18 and I'm 28, that means I would have to choose one who is more around my age--- even less of a chance of that happening now since they are even more socially advanced than I am and they have way more experience in dating more than the 18 year old, and probably have been in many serious relationships, married, and some even with kids, what is the solution for me to have a GF? Reincarnation would have to occur in order for me to have those opportunities in life again starting from childhood to adulthood to develop this important social interaction skills. It's the only real chance I have even though it's a small one. Lucid dreaming is difficult to master. Dreaming what you want to dream and controlling your dreams while being in your dreams I've tried, and it doesn't work for me. Reincarnation only happens to a very few but it's the only hope I have to enjoy life again. The only reason why I'm even considering the idea of having a gf is because I don't have any friends. It means I'm that desperate. I choose close friends I grew up with over a gf anytime.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

If she was attractive and making all the effort to get with me, then yes I probably would, lol.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Thix said:


> ^^I hate to think that I'd blow someone off simply because of her age, but it'd take a lot of effort to not feel like a total creep.


 Don't make the effort then. Just enjoy being a creep. It's liberating!


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

Touché~


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

falling down said:


> I like your avatar, I don't know why.


does it turn you on?


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

No 30 year old guys with barely legal girls are pedo's in my mind. I don't care how you spin it. You can easily find someone you're own age to date. That fact you think it's normal to date an 18 year old when you're 30 proves you've got some issues.

I'm sorry but i feel really strongly about it. If you're 30 dating a young girl you're a pervert. that's not normal end of discussion


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

cole phelps said:


> No 30 year old guys with barely legal girls are pedo's in my mind. I don't care how you spin it. You can easily find someone you're own age to date. That fact you think it's normal to date an 18 year old when you're 30 proves you've got some issues.
> 
> I'm sorry but i feel really strongly about it. If you're 30 dating a young girl you're a pervert. that's not normal end of discussion


Now that you say it like that...it does seem weird.

what about a college student?


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> Now that you say it like that...it does seem weird.
> 
> what about a college student?


Well i'm pretty uptight about this sort of thing. Yes i even admit that. We all have our own morals and code's we live by. Personally for me if i was 30 and the girl was 24 that would be allright in my mind. She's still younger than me but not in a awkard way.

I guess i'm more thinking about going on dates with this women. If i we just wanted to have sex i'd consider a 19 year old if i was 30. ( If it was a one night stand and she's wasn't drunk.... tipsy sure but not drunk)

Dating though would be wierd imaginie taking a 19 year old girl out to dinner people would think she's you're daughter and rightfully so. I don't care what people think i just wouldn't feel comfortable with it


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

cole phelps said:


> Well i'm pretty uptight about this sort of thing. Yes i even admit that. We all have our own morals and code's we live by. Personally for me if i was 30 and the girl was 24 that would be allright in my mind. She's still younger than me but not in a awkard way.
> 
> I guess i'm more thinking about going on dates with this women. If i we just wanted to have sex i'd consider a 19 year old if i was 30.
> 
> Dating though would be wierd imaginie taking a 19 year old girl out to dinner people would think she's you're daughter and rightfully so. I don't care what people think i just wouldn't feel comfertable with it


So it WOULD be ok for a 30 something year old guy to BE with a 18+ girl?

So you'd basically have to keep her in the dark until shes a decent age so you won't be ashamed to be seen with her out in public? haha

:no


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anxious dreamer said:


> Or perhaps someone in college, if they shared your interests and maturity level? Or do you think it would be too weird?


I would honestly question why she would want to be with me because I'm not rich, I won't be able to support her. I might be stereotyping here but it seems like 18-20 year-old women would only want 30+ men if he's rich or enough money/possessions.

When I was 20, I used to work with this hot girl(prob 18 or 19 at the time) and she was engaged to a 35-year-old. I was puzzled by it but then found he was a firefighter. He wasn't rich per se, but he had a respectable career and enough income to support her I guess.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

cole phelps said:


> No 30 year old guys with barely legal girls are pedo's in my mind. I don't care how you spin it. You can easily find someone you're own age to date. That fact you think it's normal to date an 18 year old when you're 30 proves you've got some issues.
> 
> I'm sorry but i feel really strongly about it. If you're 30 dating a young girl you're a pervert. that's not normal end of discussion


yea ur so right 29 is way better much suitable


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

Hadron said:


> What if it was an 18 year old guy with a 30 year old woman? I'm sure most guys, myself included, wouldn't say no to that.


I'm glad you brought that up :yes Because ironically i had a 30 + women come onto me at work fairly recently. This was about a year ago but she stills texts me from time to time.

I know i'm going to get in trouble for this but for the sake of being honest. The reason why i didn't want to date her is because she was fat,disabled and way to clingy and not in the hot way more in the ''she texts me every moment of the day and i'm afraid she's going to start stalking me'' kinda way

Now i do want to stress it's the clingy-ness that i have the major problem with. I don't judge people because they have a disability or their fat. However at the same time i'm a human and i have a type like everyone else.

The reason i bring that up is not to brag or be a jerk i just want to explain my viewpoint. Even if we ignore everything i just said above the fact is we still have major problems to overcome.

* She's like 35 and i'm 21.

* Going on dates would be super awkard due to the age difference and haters giving me wierd looks ect.

* Trying to sustain a relationship with someone who has different goals and is in a different place in life. For example this women i'm talking about wanted a full blown serious relationship..... i mean _Full blown relationship_. I just don't see how that would work.

* Having her showing up and coming to see me at work would be interesting to say the least.

* I haven't even touched on my family and their b.s when they found out.

I going to shut up now but i hope i'm explaining myself well. It's just too much effort. Too many ways for people to get hurt ( me, her, her family, my family.) Plus the fallout at work when they find out im banging older women lol

It's just not worth it....


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

foe said:


> I would honestly question why she would want to be with me because I'm not rich, I won't be able to support her. I might be stereotyping here but it seems like 18-20 year-old women would only want 30+ men if he's rich or enough money/possessions.
> 
> When I was 20, I used to work with this hot girl(prob 18 or 19 at the time) and she was engaged to a 35-year-old. I was puzzled by it but then found he was a firefighter. He wasn't rich per se, but he had a respectable career and enough income to support her I guess.


It's a stability thing...at least it would be for me. I don't need someone that's rich...but not poor and struggling.

a 18-20 year old boy still living at home is understandable...but if he's in his 30s still living with mom...then yeah... he has to make some kind of money at least!


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

Kris10 said:


> So it WOULD be ok for a 30 something year old guy to BE with a 18+ girl?
> 
> So you'd basically have to keep her in the dark until shes a decent age so you won't be ashamed to be seen with her out in public? haha
> 
> :no


Sorry in advance for the double post but i couldn't let this slide... Look you've got me all wrong. I didn't mean it like that.

What i was trying to say was. I'd be open to the idea of a one night stand with a younger girl if it was _her_ idea. I would not consider a relationship however.

It's has nothing to do with being ashamed of her  I just dont think relationships like that work. due to age difference.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

cole phelps said:


> Sorry in advance for the double post but i couldn't let this slide... Look you've got me all wrong. I didn't mean it like that.
> 
> What i was trying to say was. I'd be open to the idea of a one night stand with a younger girl if it was _her_ idea. I would not consider a relationship however.


ah gotcha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My sister dated a 30 year old when she was 18. He paid for lots of trips to different cities and bought her various stuff. I don't think she would have dated him otherwise.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> My sister dated a 30 year old when she was 18. He paid for lots of trips to different cities and bought her various stuff. I don't think she would have dated him otherwise.


hmm so that guy must have considered dating an 18 year old then.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> hmm so that guy must have considered dating an 18 year old then.


Apparently he had a history of dating younger women. They were also better looking than him. But yeah, he had to treat them very well.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope that would be a 16 year difference for me. 

So that would be like an 18 year old dating a 2 year old....

Ha ha ha I think not. Something is wrong with that picture.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My older brother just broke things off with a 19 year old. She seems okay with it, but her mother seems to have gone off the deep end about it. I think he is worried for his safety and personal well being. My brother has always been one of those that women of all ages flock to for whatever reason and he moves from one to the next seemingly without any repercussions. I thought he might show some better discretion, but apparently he's on vacation with another girl now.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

^ Dude it's fact rape's occur less when prostitution in the country/area is allowed. Guys have a place to go and let of steam without hurting anyone or being a pervert/ creep hitting on girls in a bar who have no interest in the guy.

A girl who's a prostitute is working for her money and is providing a valuble service.

What part of that is so hard for you to understand ?

Furthermore i consider my best mates sister family and i would '' _go off the deep end_ '' If i found out some pervert was having sex with her for money. Thank god she respects her self and dates a guy her own age....... and she isn't even my sister but i still care about her enough to NEVER allow someone to treat her like that.

It makes me furious just thinking about it..... but like i said she's a smart girl who works hard. She don't need man to pay her bills.

I will never respect girls like his sister. If i get banned for saying that. It says alot more about this site...... than me or my views


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I don't see how age bears any relevance, really.
> 
> "Heeey, we seem to have a lot in common.. How old are you? What, 19?! Oh that's too bad! I only consider people in the age range of 23-26.."
> 
> The only thing I can imagine being a real issue for a lot of guys is that they are paranoid that perhaps the gal he is connecting with isn't genuinely of age, that aside, how old somebody is generally isn't an issue. Everything else comes down to preference.


+1

If you enjoy being together, why not?

Age doesn't make you more mature after 17. I know plenty of childish 50 year old people.

Everyone is unique and different. I would never want to be involved with someone who is emotionally immature. But age doesn't equal maturity.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> +1
> 
> If you enjoy being together, why not?
> 
> ...


i feel that's approximately how it is too. but i wonder how you get someone who delineates boundaries at specific ages to look past those boundaries. also how do you tell how tall the boundaries are. id they are small fences then maybe it doesn't require anything fancy.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

You have boundaries because without them their's nothing stopping you from having sex with an 8 year old girl. If you reply ''that's illegal so i wouldn't'' That makes me wonder were you're heads at.

If you say that you're admitting you let the goverment make all you're descions for you.... If that's the case you have bigger issues than S.A

Without boundaries you're a pervert. Sorry for being blunt you'll get over it


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On 2nd thought I think age 21 is the minimum. So I don't have to think too hard when I go into a bar.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

cole phelps said:


> No 30 year old guys with barely legal girls are pedo's in my mind. I don't care how you spin it. You can easily find someone you're own age to date. That fact you think it's normal to date an 18 year old when you're 30 proves you've got some issues.
> 
> I'm sorry but i feel really strongly about it. If you're 30 dating a young girl you're a pervert. that's not normal end of discussion





cole phelps said:


> Well i'm pretty uptight about this sort of thing. Yes i even admit that. We all have our own morals and code's we live by. Personally for me if i was 30 and the girl was 24 that would be allright in my mind. She's still younger than me but not in a awkard way.
> 
> *I guess i'm more thinking about going on dates with this women. If i we just wanted to have sex i'd consider a 19 year old if i was 30. ( If it was a one night stand and she's wasn't drunk.... tipsy sure but not drunk)*
> 
> Dating though would be wierd imaginie taking a 19 year old girl out to dinner people would think she's you're daughter and rightfully so. I don't care what people think i just wouldn't feel comfortable with it


Being 30 and dating a 18/19 year old= pervert/pedophile

Being 30 and having casual sex with 18/19 year old= okay

Why would it be "rightfully so" for people to assume she's your daughter if you're 30, on a date with another adult? Who gives a damn what anyone else might be thinking?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Apparently he had a history of dating younger women. They were also better looking than him. But yeah, he had to treat them very well.


do you read the things you post?


----------



## xXAnnXx (Dec 23, 2012)

An 18 yr old in the UK is classed as an adult, age is just a number. To the male population is that all you care about is your *****. I am married to a wonderful man he is 52 and I am 37, a big 15 yr age diff, been together for 14 yrs married for 13 yrs. my sister married someone a yr older than my parents ( 21 or 22 yr age diff). 

so now decide


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

cole phelps said:


> No 30 year old guys with barely legal girls are pedo's in my mind. I don't care how you spin it. You can easily find someone you're own age to date. That fact you think it's normal to date an 18 year old when you're 30 proves you've got some issues.
> 
> I'm sorry but i feel really strongly about it. If you're 30 dating a young girl you're a pervert. that's not normal end of discussion


do you even know what a pedo is?



cole phelps said:


> You have boundaries because without them their's nothing stopping you from having sex with an 8 year old girl. If you reply ''that's illegal so i wouldn't'' That makes me wonder were you're heads at.
> 
> If you say that you're admitting you let the goverment make all you're descions for you.... If that's the case you have bigger issues than S.A
> 
> Without boundaries you're a pervert. Sorry for being blunt you'll get over it


Some boundaries are not equal to other boundaries.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

xXAnnXx said:


> An 18 yr old in the UK is classed as an adult, age is just a number. To the male population is that all you care about is your *****.


That's the most honest thing I've ever heard on this thread. And I agree fully. Most men are ruled by their penises. I suppose they have to be or our species would be toast.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cole phelps said:


> No 30 year old guys with barely legal girls are pedo's in my mind.


I suspect you will change your mind in exactly 9 years. lol.

This statement is just so silly. Anyone over 18 is an adult by law. They can serve in the military. What's wrong with one adult being attracted to another adult?

I assure you, when you're 50 you will still be attracted to 18-year-old women. That's just biology.

Whether the relationship has a future is a separate question that must be considered. But not all relationships are entered into with the hope of marriage.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

cole phelps said:


> You have boundaries because without them their's nothing stopping you from having sex with an 8 year old girl. If you reply ''that's illegal so i wouldn't'' That makes me wonder were you're heads at.
> 
> If you say that you're admitting you let the goverment make all you're descions for you.... If that's the case you have bigger issues than S.A
> 
> Without boundaries you're a pervert. Sorry for being blunt you'll get over it


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Would I date an 18 year old? Let's cross that bridge when we come to it.

In other words I will never have to answer that question.


----------

